# Request for urgent info



## almeida.rita.ana (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I would like to request information on english speaking psychologists in Portugal in the Coimbra, Oporto or Aveiro area.

My boyfriend is from the U.K., he is 39 years old and has been in Portugal for 6 years.
For a few months now, he was been presenting several symptoms that have been worsening for the past three weeks and that truly concern me. These include: sudden outbursts of rage, and at that moment he breaks/throws things,screams swears and becomes aggressive; recurrent mood swings; feelings of worthlesseness and no self-esteem; crying; stuttering (this has become worse); confusion, can't focus on work; alterate sleep cycles; chest pain and muscle spasms.
I feel physically tired and mentally exhausted from all the distress he causes to himself and to me. I fear for his mental sanity and I just want him to feel well.His family lives in the U.K. and it's difficult for me to cope with this on my own.
He asked for help as he feels he is not capable to deal with the situation anymore.

Is there a health professional any of you can refer that can help him (us) cope with this situation?

Thanks in advance for your time.

Cheers

Ana


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your first point of call should be your Health Centre so he gets a referral and you keep one foot in the Health Service, otherwise your option is private.
Or visit the hospital in Averio or University Hospital Coimbra HUC and discuss with them, they would at the least be able to put you in contact with an English speaking psychologist.
The problem could be a medical condition so you should really get medical and pysological side checked
Best of luck


----------

